# RAM pour powermac G5 : j'ai peur de n'y rien comprendre



## quetzalk (6 Mars 2005)

Bon après avoir parcouru 734 threads parlant du sujet "G5, mémoire vive et mal de tête" je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé de réponse à mes tourments, que je vous confie donc désespéré :

- heureux possesseur d'un PMG5 bi 1,8 (deuxième série, juin 2004) j'ai fini par me laisser convaincre qu'avec 512 mo de ram (2x256) l'engin est aussi bridé qu'une Ferrari avec des pneus de vélo et que JE DOIS l'upgrader, déjà...    :rateau:  :mouais: 
- et là surprise ! c'est incompréhensible et ce n'est pas Informations Système ni l'Applestore qui vont m'aider   : 

- ce que j'ai compris : il faut acheter les barettes par deux, si possible pas trop bas de gamme mais pas non plus sur l'Applestore et c'est de la DDR SDRAM PC3200 qui se met dans des logements DIMM. Pas mal déjà non ?  :love: 

Et donc, ce que je n'ai PAS compris : peut-on ajouter 2 x 512 à une paire déjà installée de 256 ? Ou bien faut-il que TOUTES les barettes soient identiques ? En précisant que je n'ai pas le budget pour acheter plus pour l'instant et qu'atteindre 1 Go serait déjà pas si mal pour moi. Autrement dit, le PM peut-il tourner avec 1,5 Go de ram ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## shtroumfignou (6 Mars 2005)

Hello
J'ai le même mac que toi et je l'ai pris sur l'applestore avec 512Mo de RAM en 2 barrettes de 256.
A peine reçu ,je lui est rajouté 2 barrettes de 512Mo pour arriver à un total de 1,5Go...Cela ne pose absolument aucun problème.

En fait la seule chose primordiale est d'installer les barrettes par 2 ,si possible de même marque avec exactement les mêmes caractéristiques.(dans mon cas 2x256 apple + 2x512 DaneElechttp://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_44_280&products_id=2573)

Tu verras ton PM appréciera !!!


----------



## JPTK (6 Mars 2005)

Bon sinon tu connais déjà CRUCIAL je suppose 
Tiens d'ailleurs chez Grobill on vend également de la CRUCIAL en ce moment


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mars 2005)

shtroumfignou a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> J'ai le même mac que toi et je l'ai pris sur l'applestore avec 512Mo de RAM en 2 barrettes de 256.
> A peine reçu ,je lui est rajouté 2 barrettes de 512Mo pour arriver à un total de 1,5Go...Cela ne pose absolument aucun problème.
> 
> ...



ouai moi aussi j'ai 
vide
256
256 
vide 

et le manuel du power mac (mono) indique qu'il faut 2 identiques dans vide et vide ,pas forcement les 4 memes donc...
mais il est bien précisé slot 1 et 4 vont ensemble de meme que 2 et 3 (les 2 du milieu)...
faudrait que je fasse pareil alors ,parce 512 ,il est bridé...
ca booste bc avec 1,5 Go?
et si on met des 1024 pour faire 2,5 Go ,çà doit décoller!


----------



## quetzalk (6 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mais il est bien précisé slot 1 et 4 vont ensemble de meme que 2 et 3 (les 2 du milieu)... faudrait que je fasse pareil alors ,parce 512 ,il est bridé...
> ca booste bc avec 1,5 Go? et si on met des 1024 pour faire 2,5 Go ,çà doit décoller!



merci beaucoup pour vos réponses  :love: je vous aime !  :love: 
JPTK je t'attendais au tournant avec ta crucial mais effectivement ça a l'air d'être un bon compromis. Vu mon niveau de (mé)connaissance dans le domaine je n'ai guère envie de faire des essais foireux pour économiser 5 euros de plus...  :mouais: 
Ce qui m'agace (mais c'est un autre débat !) c'est qu'Apple vende cette machine de base en 256 mo, et que même avec 512 ça swappe tant que ça peut   . Là on n'est pas dans l'upgrade mais simplement dans le débridage, c'est assez frustrant.
bref.


----------



## Tox (6 Mars 2005)

Je confirme : le solution Crucial est excellente, quelque soit la machine... D'autant que leur magasin en ligne est bien construit et a le mérite de la clarté.


----------



## Apca (6 Mars 2005)

Dans mon powermac j'ai 2X512 et 2X128. Aucun problème. Je lui ai rajouté de la corsaire.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mars 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup pour vos réponses  :love: je vous aime !  :love:
> JPTK je t'attendais au tournant avec ta crucial mais effectivement ça a l'air d'être un bon compromis. Vu mon niveau de (mé)connaissance dans le domaine je n'ai guère envie de faire des essais foireux pour économiser 5 euros de plus...  :mouais:
> Ce qui m'agace (mais c'est un autre débat !) c'est qu'Apple vende cette machine de base en 256 mo, et que même avec 512 ça swappe tant que ça peut   . Là on n'est pas dans l'upgrade mais simplement dans le débridage, c'est assez frustrant.
> bref.



tain ,ouai je swap a mort avec 512 :je fais du RAW avec mon D70 ,iPhoto l'importe ,en le convertissant en JPEG,et gard eles RAW dans un autre dossier....c'est génial ,mais il faudrait plus de ram ,parce que iPhoto ,la swap comme un malade...

ptet jvais attendre un peu de sous et passer a 2,5 Go ,pour etre definitivement tranquille...
faut compter au moins 350 euros pour deux 1Go,non?


----------



## quetzalk (8 Mars 2005)

ben vala, j'ai fait comme d'habitude : après avoir médité dans une caverne en haut de la montagne,  lu 125 768 pages sur internet et comparé plusieur milliers d'offres en tenant compte de tous les paramètres rationneles possibles, et bien sûr de vos avis éclairés et de votre expérience...      :rateau: Et ben je suis allé au premier Chinois du coin (coin de la rue de Charenton) et j'ai pris deux Samsung 512 Mo à, je vous le donne Emile, 51 euros pièces.

Pas osé aller regarder sur l'Apple Store, il paraît que rire, on peut en mourir.   

Et devinez quoi ? hein ? dites, allez... ?   Mais siiiiii, allezheuuu, dites voir ?
et ben... et ben...

ça marche !  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2005)

vivement les kp


----------



## quetzalk (9 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> vivement les kp



 pff !!! jaloux va ! tu dis ça parce que t'as acheté de la RAM à la Maison de Valérie au prix d'il y a cinq ans non ?
sinon il me semble avoir lu qq part qu'Apple met parfois de la Samsung en première monte ?

pour la noname je dis pas, j'aurais pas pris le risque, mais là    ?
bon on verra bien...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2005)

pas de risque a priori mais tu me connais


----------



## quetzalk (9 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas de risque a priori mais tu me connais



 :mouais:    :sleep: c'est malin maintenant je trouve qu'il fait un bruit bizarre...  :affraid:  :sick:   :affraid:


----------



## prodartist (10 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté sur internet 1 Go de ram. après installation pm g5 instable plantages à répétitions.....
aprèrs  A H T c'est bien la ram qui esten cause.... Alors méfiance.


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Mars 2005)

Peu de risque quand-même à priori avec de la Samsung puisque c'est celle qu'utilise Apple


----------



## kaboum (10 Mars 2005)

salut prodartist, tu l'as acheté où ta RAM?



et jaipatoukompri, sur le site crucial ya de la PC et de laPC2 3200...
laquelle? PC 3200 tout court je pense?

merci!


----------



## kaboum (11 Mars 2005)

DIMM_DDR_512400S    512Mo DDR400 RAM  PC3200 * SAMSUNG/KINGMAX®      75,74 ¤


ça c'est bon s'il vous plaît?


merci!


----------



## quetzalk (11 Mars 2005)

kaboum a dit:
			
		

> DIMM_DDR_512400S    512Mo DDR400 RAM  PC3200 * SAMSUNG/KINGMAX®      75,74 ¤
> ça c'est bon s'il vous plaît ? merci!



 ça a l'air d'être la même que celle que j'ai acheté il y a 3 jours (Samsung, je crois que Kingmax est un autre fabricant dont les forums (clubic...) ne disent pas que du bien, qq soucis rares mais bon...).

d'autre part si cest bien la même que j'ai acheté, je l'ai payé 51 euros.... après tu fais ce que tu veux, hein !


----------



## kaboum (11 Mars 2005)

ouais c'est plus cher mais bon, j'habite à la réunion alors... pas le choix!

ou alors, et c'est une bonne idée, tu peux me donner l'adresse et le nom du magasin ouù tu as été, je vais demander à ma soeur parisienne de me les envoyer par la poste.

merci BEAUCOUP!


----------



## quetzalk (11 Mars 2005)

kaboum a dit:
			
		

> ouais c'est plus cher mais bon, j'habite à la réunion alors... pas le choix!
> 
> ou alors, et c'est une bonne idée, tu peux me donner l'adresse et le nom du magasin ouù tu as été, je vais demander à ma soeur parisienne de me les envoyer par la poste.
> 
> merci BEAUCOUP!



OK, je te l'envoie en MP, le souci avec la poste c'est qu'ils acceptent l'échange en cas de non-fonctionnement sous une semaine (et la garantie est de trois mois). Sachant qu'en général une barette RAM soit elle marche soit elle ne marche pas, mais tombe assez peu en panne (c'est ce qu'on dit en tous cas...   ).

Sinon tu peux jeter un oeil au site http://www.rue-montgallet.com/ mais je ne sais pas s'ils font de la VPC.


----------



## kaboum (24 Juin 2005)

hey salut quetzal,

bon juste pour dire que cette RAM au bout de deux mois en gros commence à faire unpeu parler d'elle dans ma jolie tour d'alu...

KERNEL PANICOS à tout va!!!

j'ai fait plusieurs tests et ça vient bien d'elle...

je vais aller leur tirer les oreilles à ces noichs!  :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (26 Juin 2005)

Arf ! vraiment désolé pour toi mais je n'ai pas la prétention d'assurer le SAV, je ne faisais que signaler un tarif intéressant (enfin si tu me payes le voyage je veux bien venir assurer le SAV finalement).
C'est bien la Samsung que tu as acheté ? si oui comme il a été dit c'est une marque vendue aussi par Apple...
(la mienne va bien... heu pour l'instant ?)
Tu l'as prise à quelle boutique ? Tu les as contactés ?

à plus et bon courage


----------

